
Ask HN: Letters to Santa - tmaly
Are there any services out there that you could recommend to help with getting a letter sent to the North Pole and receiving a response from Santa as a letter?
======
mast
Address the letter to:

Santa Claus, North Pole, H0H 0H0, Canada

Make sure to include your return address, and Canada Post will make sure
Santa's response gets back to you.

[https://www.canadapost.ca/cpo/mc/personal/campaigns/holiday/...](https://www.canadapost.ca/cpo/mc/personal/campaigns/holiday/default.jsf#santa)

~~~
tmaly
Will this work for letters from the US?

~~~
mast
I think so, but I'm not sure. The website says: _For our friends writing from
outside Canada, please note that we are unable to guarantee delivery times
outside Canada. We will do our best to ensure replies are sent in a timely
manner. Letters mailed from outside of Canada require postage._

